# Wool Decay



## Nihal (Oct 14, 2013)

I have a MC that comes upon an abandoned trading post. Some of the goodies were left behind, mostly wool. I guess that wool decays, specially unprocessed wool. But I have not witnessed this before. How does it look like and how much time would it take?

In fact, it would be interesting to know how various materials decay, like pelts and woods and metals, for in this world people are constantly migrating and abandoned settlements aren't uncommon. Any site with this kind of information is welcome.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 14, 2013)

I know wool rots in to a soggy pulp if kept wet. The pulp was mostly slime so I guess it was algae on the wool rather than the wool itself. Shredded wool fibres [and might well be treated with "stuff"] is used as lagging with a designed life 50 years.


----------



## buyjupiter (Oct 14, 2013)

Archaeologists sometimes find wool fibers in digs especially if they're well preserved, ie the Andes or a dry climate. My guess would be that it entirely depends upon the climate and time span for any material. If your landscape is cool and dry it will take much longer for things to decay. If it's hot and humid the decay rate (especially for wood) will be much faster.

Apparently UV light also plays a role in keratin decay. There are several studies if you google for wool decay, but the gist of them are if you keep your wool in a dark dry area it'll last longer. 

So if you're planning on it being an abandoned shop I'd go ahead and add a hole in the roof over the carpets/wool items. I mean, have you smelt dank musty wool carpet? It smells like it's rotten.


----------



## Nihal (Oct 14, 2013)

Helpful answers, thanks!

I wouldn't guess it could become a slime, though it makes sense.

Yes buyjupiter, I've smelled damp carpet before, but it smelled more like mold than anything else. And curiously enough, the roof originally had a hole in my story and one part of the wool would be ruined for sure. I don't want the MC to linger in this place, so I had to make sure it wasn't a proper shelter. This place is located in a forest on a mountain, it's a slightly damp and cold place with less than regular sunlight. I guess slimy and moldy is the way to go, I just don't know if any the dry wool would survive.


----------



## Saigonnus (Oct 14, 2013)

Nihal said:


> Yes buyjupiter, I've smelled damp carpet before, but it smelled more like mold than anything else. And curiously enough, the roof originally had a hole in my story and one part of the wool would be ruined for sure. I don't want the MC to linger in this place, so I had to make sure it wasn't a proper shelter. This place is located in a forest on a mountain, it's a slightly damp and cold place with less than regular sunlight. I guess slimy and moldy is the way to go, I just don't know if any the dry wool would survive.



Also, you should take into account what it's been stored in, if anything. Nowadays we use plasticized bags to keep the moisture off and to compact it for shipping. For people used living in an environment like that and needing to transport wool for trade or even to the weavers for cloth, it's possible that they used jute or hemp sacks or maybe even oilcloth to make bundles to keep them dry and protected. That's how England did it for a long time. These bundles would be heavy, so hypothetically could be left behind if they were having to leave in a hurry and only slightly rotten from however long in the open with the water playing havoc on that covering.


----------



## Lunaairis (Oct 14, 2013)

as to what rotten wool looks like, I found a blog that has a lot of pictures.  Mold and Dry Rot in Rugs. Ã¢â‚¬” RugChick.com


----------



## Nihal (Oct 15, 2013)

Lots of useful informations! This rugs link is particularly useful, it's detailed and help to describe what the MC would find.


Saigonnus, I haven't thought about the available waterproof materials of this world yet, so you gave me something to think about. Good!


----------



## Kn'Trac (Oct 15, 2013)

> Yes buyjupiter, I've smelled damp carpet before, but it smelled more like mold than anything else. And curiously enough, the roof originally had a hole in my story and one part of the wool would be ruined for sure. I don't want the MC to linger in this place, so I had to make sure it wasn't a proper shelter. This place is located in a forest on a mountain, it's a slightly damp and cold place with less than regular sunlight. I guess slimy and moldy is the way to go, I just don't know if any the dry wool would survive.



Damp and cold environment isn't kind to fibres. During my archaeology studies, we've seen the  effects of different  environments on fabrics and other traces of habitation. What would probably happen with the wool is mold/fungus growing on it and slowly eating it away. The process would be much faster if it were in a warmer climate, but as low temperatures slow down the growth of both bacteria and fungus, lichen and other specimens opf the lower plant species.

Kn'Trac


----------

